# The real reasons I watch Fox News



## bczoom

Jane Skinner





Megyn Kelly





Lis Wiehl





Kimberly Guilfoyle





Ainsley Earhardt


----------



## bczoom

Jamie Colby





Jill Dobson





Claudia Cowan





Gretchen Carlson





Alisyn Camerota


----------



## bczoom

Courtney Friel





Claudia Cowan





Martha MacCallum





Julie Banderas





Patti Ann Browne


----------



## bczoom

Laura Ingle





Shannon Bream





Reena Ninan





Heather Nauert





Lauren Green


----------



## bczoom

Caroline Shively





Marianne Silber





Lauren Sivan





Anita Vogel






Uma Pemmaraju





Margaret Hoover





Michele Malkin


----------



## Erik

dang.
maybe I should try watching TV...


----------



## muleman RIP

I listen to hear the truth about things going on in our once free country! But the babes are nice to look at also.


----------



## Big Dog

Damn, always wondered why it was automatic when I got my hands on the remote!


----------



## Durwood RIP

So what ever happened to Laurie Dhue i think was her name.  She was always my favorite. Since i have no job i dropped cable and just have rabbit ears. The only luxury i have is the internet.


----------



## bczoom

As I recall, she and Fox had some contract issues.
I haven't seen her on the air (any channel) since.


----------



## Trakternut

It would seem that "Fox" News is living up to its name!


----------



## muleman RIP

Since it is Friday and Gretchen is on Fox with a great looking tan from her vacation I had to bump this.


----------



## Doc

I like Gretchen too.  I didn't see a pic of her in this thread.  

Here's one ....  Anyone have a better one?


----------



## bczoom

Doc said:


> I like Gretchen too.  I didn't see a pic of her in this thread.


She's there.  Post 2.


----------



## Doc

bczoom said:


> She's there.  Post 2.


Oh yeah.  Not a good pic of her.  I didn't notice her back then.


----------



## Big Dog

Doc said:


> I like Gretchen too.  I didn't see a pic of her in this thread.
> 
> Here's one ....  Anyone have a better one?



Google - Gretchen Carlson - Images -lots a pictures -


----------



## Doc

Geez, what a bunch of pervs out there.  All I could find were Gretchen upskirt shots.    

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LLOTkrAG0sQ&feature=related"]‪Gretchen Carlson panties upskirts.wmv‬‏      - YouTube[/ame]

Here's a good shot of her.  Seems recent.


----------



## JEV

Looks like a lot of granny panties to me.


----------



## muleman RIP

At least she airs that thing out once in a while.


----------



## Trakternut

muleman said:


> At least she airs that thing out once in a while.


----------

